# question about coyote hunting?



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

My uncle wants to coyote hunt, but hunt with his friend from pa. Question is my uncle is going to carry the gun, his friend is a great coyote hunter is only going to set up and call ( without a gun) does he need a ohio licence? We know for deer even if you drive you must have license??? :


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have to say yes.

If you are involved in the hunt weather you
are using a gun or a call you must have a license.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought the answer was no for coyote, but looking over the regulations, it doesn't specifically say you don't need a license. It doesn't say you do either. I would suggest he either just go ahead and buy one, or contanct the local game warden for clarification.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I was thinking now as well. But, you can call for a turkey hunter after using your tag but you still must have a license. Not apples to apples but seems to indicate yes. I couldn't find specific regulations stating either way.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

aslong as he is participating in the hunt as doing the calling YES he needs a license ! i called a guy i know who is a wildlife investigator in ohio and he said yes he must have a license !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

johnrude said:


> aslong as he is participating in the hunt as doing the calling YES he needs a license ! i called a guy i know who is a wildlife investigator in ohio and he said yes he must have a license !


Were you specifically talking about coyote hunting?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

yes i asked him about coyote hunting.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

You do have to have a license. I found out last summer you have to have one for ground hog hunting also. If the game is listed in the ODNR regulations you need a license.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

if you are participating in the hunt, whether that is calling, driving game, kicking up rabbits, etc. whether or not you are carrying a gun, you must be licensed. If i were to take a child or an adult along as an observer and they did not participate in the hunt at all, just watched, then no license necessary as far as I know.


----------

